# Adding aux input to radio...



## TEV/// (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi. First, I have searched through forums and web regarding how to add a simple 1/4 jack aux audio input to the business cd radio. I have found so much content that my head is spinning. I've found how to do it for 6 series, for X3's, for E36's, all kinds of opinions and facts. Too much info.:banghead:

So, rather than going crazy I'll give it a shot and ask straight out.
I want to connect an iPod SHUFFLE (not ipod mini) so all I need is a 1/4" input jack.

Questions:

- Some people say that the E46 business cd already comes with an input jack in the back of the radio, so all I need to do is run male-male wire. True?

- Others say I need a BMW adapter (Part No. 82 11 0 149 390) True?

- Any links on how to remove the radio?


Thanks!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I'll move this to Audio forum.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

What year/model is your car?


----------



## EricSteinman (Jan 21, 2005)

http://www.my330i.com/mod26.php

Everything you need is right there...I did it. Very easy, took about 45 minutes or so.


----------



## TEV/// (Mar 23, 2005)

SergioK said:


> What year/model is your car?


 see signature. it is the 2005 330Ci.
thanks


----------



## TEV/// (Mar 23, 2005)

:bow::bow::bow: U DA MANN !:bow::bow::bow:

:thumbup:

Thanks
 Tony


----------



## SanDiegoShaun (Jul 24, 2003)

Jus posted this in another fourm but this looks like the place to ask. I have a 05' 330 just plugged in the Aux in and some engine noise can be heard when nothing is plugged in as well as when a DVD player is plugged in. Has anyone had any issues with the AUX in?


----------



## BETOBMW530 (Oct 9, 2015)

*2004 bmw 530i auxiliary*

I have a 2004 bmw 530i I would like to know how to add a auxiliary port I seen they sell the cable but how would it work my stereo doesnt have the aux option!!I would appreciate some suggestions thank you


----------

